# STEWART-WARNER CLIPPER Bicycle Speedometer



## catfish (Jun 24, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...996882?hash=item2cc152e752:g:u~QAAOSwLsBZR7Yn


----------



## kreika (Jun 24, 2017)

Just the head and at $354. Another eBay cha-ching


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2017)

kreika said:


> Just the head and at $354. Another eBay cha-ching




With two days to go!


----------



## kreika (Jun 24, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## Goatroper (Jun 24, 2017)

crazy........


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2017)

Koo-Koo


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Stewart Warner Clipper speedo was available for a 24" wheel?

Thanks,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes  they were definitely available for 24 inch wheels. Silver King Bicycles. I think the head is the same but the ring on the front wheel must be different


----------

